

Multiple Login's on the same page - ezrider4428

We are at the stage where we are getting ready to integrate with a potential client and the topic of how login should work came up.  Currently the potential client has its own proprietary login system, we have built our tool so that you do not need to login at all, you can purchase the product without ever logging into to our system.  We only require your email address so we can send you a confirmation.<p>This is causing a technical challenge, the potential client wants us to integrate into their login system, however we think that building links to proprietary login systems for all clients is not scalable.  The other option we have is to offer the clients two login's, which we think is stupid.  The challenge with that is from a UI perspective, having 2 login's on the same page seems confusing and amateur.<p>Any advice?
======
Travis
Can you not just make the format of your default login different from that of
the client?

W/o knowing more details, take this with a grain of salt. BUT, I would just
have the standard user/pass login form, and let your backend do the heavy
lifting (figure out the login type from the format, or from trying to login
with one method first).

Don't put it on the user to choose. This should be simple enough to do with
some backend magic.

